# Auslesen von Daten aus Excel



## Malwina (4. Sep 2006)

Hallo!
Ich brauche für eine Studienarbeit ein Java-Programm, bei dem ich Daten, die momentan in einer Excel-Tabelle vorliegen, auslesen muss. Gibt es einen Befehl, damit ich die entsprechenden Felder auslesen kann oder muss ich das ganze erst in ein anderes Format bringen, z. Bsp. in Word oder in den Editor.
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand dabei auf die Sprünge helfen könnte.
Liebe Grüße,
Malwina


----------



## thE_29 (4. Sep 2006)

das geht mit POI jakarta von Apache!

Google mal danach oder such hier im Board!


----------



## mcnanuk (4. Sep 2006)

Speicher doch das Excel in einer *.csv datei.

Du kannst dann diese Datei mit einfachen Stringoperationen auslesen --> split(";")

Sonst eigenet sich VBA hervorragend um Excel zu bearbeiten und auszulesen. Ich arbeite gerne mit VBA wenn es mit Office zu tun hat.


----------



## thE_29 (4. Sep 2006)

Jo, genau, sag der Studienarbeit, sie solle sich doch nicht als Excel File sondern als CSV Datei abspeichern?!

....


----------

